# Zawahiri- Caption This Thread



## Marauder06 (Jun 16, 2011)

"I'm #1 now, bitches!"


----------



## Boon (Jun 16, 2011)

This bump on my head is killing me


----------



## Chopstick (Jun 16, 2011)

"Read my lips..no new taxes..uh..er..nevermind".


----------



## Centermass (Jun 16, 2011)

"Jabul,

Please make sure the fucking front door is locked this time once the last member of our pinochle and hookah clutch have departed......if I want to see anymore seals, aquariums are much more appropriate you idiot"


----------



## mike_cos (Jun 16, 2011)

Do not bury me at the sea!


----------



## Diamondback 2/2 (Jun 16, 2011)

"Smell my finger"


----------



## mike_cos (Jun 16, 2011)

JAB said:


> "Smell my finger"


Bwahahaha!! winning...


----------



## RackMaster (Jun 16, 2011)

"The Doctor is in and has one new patient opening."


----------



## HOLLiS (Jun 16, 2011)

Ahmed,  no more i-phone for you.

If I told you once, I told you a thousand times, do not send Emails to Usama.    Didn't I say this was going to happen.


----------



## Headshot (Jun 16, 2011)

"I will only truly have left this school when none here are loyal to me... Help will always be given at Hogwarts to those who ask for it."


----------



## AWP (Jun 16, 2011)

"Even my lazy eye can see that I am screwed."


----------



## RackMaster (Jun 16, 2011)

"Just a moment, the pizza delivery guy is at the door."


----------



## SpitfireV (Jun 16, 2011)

"I was hacked. I will not resign."


----------



## QC (Jun 16, 2011)

" I did NOT have sex with that donkey."


----------



## Headshot (Jun 16, 2011)

Freefalling said:


> "Even my lazy eye can see that I am screwed."



Which lazy eye exactly?


----------



## QC (Jun 16, 2011)

What's the medical condition called when those guys hit the ground and bruise themselves from praying called? Anyway, looks like he's got it.


----------



## mike_cos (Jun 17, 2011)

Give me back the porn DVD that I have given  to OBL!


----------



## Casimir (Jun 17, 2011)

"You may feel a bit of uncomfortable pressure...just relax."


----------

